# new TT imovie i made for my dealership



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

just something quick and fun i put together for our facebook page. nothing serious






We have a car identical to this and a black one both for sale.


----------



## Can_quattro (May 31, 2014)

Nicely done, sad the U.S. is not getting the S line package though.
I would never buy a non S line personally.


----------



## oldster1 (Oct 24, 2011)

Very Cool! perhaps premature? or will the advent of the TTS be part duex?


----------



## gloom (Dec 28, 2004)

Thanks for the video ProjectA3 - I wasn't aware of the dynamic turn signals feature, it's nicely done.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

to make things better, i had the pleasure of selling this car today. A man bought it that I had told him 354 days ago that a new TT would be coming out. 354 days later he walked in and purchased this one as his birthday present (which is tomorrow). pretty cool i thought.


----------



## Huey52 (Nov 10, 2010)

Very nice video (straight from Hungary actually, but close enough for government work).


----------



## Hufeisen (Jul 18, 2006)

ProjectA3 said:


> to make things better, i had the pleasure of selling this car today. A man bought it that I had told him 354 days ago that a new TT would be coming out. 354 days later he walked in and purchased this one as his birthday present (which is tomorrow). pretty cool i thought.


Thats pretty cool :beer:

Will you be adding one to your collection again?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 26, 2013)

What a fun video! The turn signals are interesting too, can't wait to see some in person


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Nice video man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

